# Bolt Cyclone battery packs



## Ripley (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm looking for battery packs to upgrade to from my Cannon CP-E4s. There are some discounts running on the Bolt Cyclone packs through tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them, or any general input. I found them on B&H.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 13, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I'm looking for battery packs to upgrade to from my Cannon CP-E4s. There are some discounts running on the Bolt Cyclone packs through tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them, or any general input. I found them on B&H.



I don't know about the Cyclones but I have the Bolt AA-type packs for my lights and they haven't given me any reason to be unhappy with them. I don't know if there are better out there, but take that as a thin vote of confidence for the brand at least.

Jim


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I'm looking for battery packs to upgrade to from my Cannon CP-E4s. There are some discounts running on the Bolt Cyclone packs through tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them, or any general input. I found them on B&H.




Dear Ripley.
Sorry, I can not help you about the Bolt Cyclone CP-E4, But I buy SHOOT EP-N4 , Made in China and use for 4 years already = A++ Quality----But They not sell this Brand Any more, Yes I trust Neewer too, Yes, Made in China = Less than $ 20 US Dollars each.
http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-External-Portable-BATTERY-Backup/dp/B00GKHWO60/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1397492448&sr=8-10&keywords=battery+pack+for+canon+580ex 

Enjoy.
Surapon

PS Canon CP-E4 = $ 150 US Dollars ( Neewer = $ 20 Us Dollars )

http://www.adorama.com/CACBPE4.html?gclid=CNHn9oy44L0CFQIT7AodhF4AJg


----------



## Chris Burch (Apr 14, 2014)

The Bolt Cyclones are great battery packs, but you have several options on where to get them. Two of them are made by Godox (PB960 or PB820) and have been rebranded by Bolt (same as several other companies including Cheetahstand). Here is a very thorough review of the PB960 (same as Bolt DR PP-400DR): http://flashhavoc.com/godox-pb960-lithium-power-pack-review/

I have a pair of these that I mainly use with my CL-360 flashes (also a Godox product), but occasionally use with my Canon speedlight, too. This battery pack is much larger than the CP-E4 so keep that in mind.

I also have 4 PB820s that I was using before the 960 came out. These work well, too, but are NiMH, not Lithium batteries. This version was originally sold under Bolt, but that have since upgraded it to Li-ON as the Bolt PP-310. It's almost the exact same size as the PP-400DR but has less than half the power capacity. The only other downside is the lack of a lock on the cable to the camera. Having recently used one of these attached to my on-camera flash, I can tell you the cord lock is a nice and useful feature.

There is also a Bolt Cyclone X PP-600 -- this isn't from Godox, so I am not sure. It's an inch smaller on each side, which is quite appealing, but way overpriced for what you're getting.


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2014)

Bolt- Cyclone pack. = $ 360 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/Bolt-Cyclone-Battery-Camera-Charger/dp/B006BGV0M4


----------



## Ripley (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone... great info!

Battery packs are kind of pricey, especially considering I could just buy another couple sets of Eneloops and put them in the extra CPM-E4s I already have.

I think the winds of gear acquisition syndrome have already shifted to light meters. I don't have one of those!


----------



## Chris Burch (Apr 16, 2014)

Agree with you on the prices. There is no excuse for these batteries to cost so much. I was talking last night with an engineer friend of mine about designing the perfect external Li-ON battery pack for <$100 and crowd fund it.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 16, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have a Pixel TD-381 battery pack ($36.95) on the way. I don't use my flash enough to buy anything more, but what's interesting are the reviews on Amazon about how much better it is than the Canon CP-E4.

I own neither (at the moment), so I can't comment, but it's certainly a cheap option.


----------



## brad goda (Apr 29, 2014)

I have two cheetah 4500 units
because they are lithium batts they are light. they last long. recharge the flash fast. 
the batteries are removable and are very well priced.
over all very well priced product vs my quantum turbo 3 and turbo sc.
for the price of one turbo 3 you can buy 3 cheetah units…
not smaller but works great.
now only need to recharge one battery rather than 8 in canon unit…
I own 2 canon CP-E4s… yes great unit but too much work if you are a AA rechargeable user…
for me that would be trying to keep 8X4 + 4X2 = 40 batteries topped charge for every job and back to back days …
forget it..


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Apr 29, 2014)

I've got the Godox PB960 Lithium Pack. It's well worth it vs. AA packs. Dual output and Li battery with a capacity of 1800 full power pops is pretty sweet. The best price I've found on ebay is $170, without flash specific cables. Both Adorama, B&H & Cheetah Stand have re-branded versions of this pack. Interestingly the price varies widely based on where you get it. The B&H rebranded Cyclone DR PP-400DR is 2x that of the Godox or Cheetah Stand version, while the Adorama BP-960 only carries about a $50 premium. 

The thing is if you add up the total cost of ownership of AA packs (chargers, decent AA rechargeables, and the packs themselves) you get very close to the cost of the Godox that is superior in every way. I can use mine on several shoots before it even drops to 50%.

More info found here if you're interested:
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-pb960-lithium-power-pack-review/


----------



## Ripley (May 2, 2014)

oneguywithacamera said:


> I've got the Godox PB960 Lithium Pack. It's well worth it vs. AA packs. Dual output and Li battery with a capacity of 1800 full power pops is pretty sweet. The best price I've found on ebay is $170, without flash specific cables. Both Adorama, B&H & Cheetah Stand have re-branded versions of this pack. Interestingly the price varies widely based on where you get it. The B&H rebranded Cyclone DR PP-400DR is 2x that of the Godox or Cheetah Stand version, while the Adorama BP-960 only carries about a $50 premium.
> 
> The thing is if you add up the total cost of ownership of AA packs (chargers, decent AA rechargeables, and the packs themselves) you get very close to the cost of the Godox that is superior in every way. I can use mine on several shoots before it even drops to 50%.
> 
> ...



Great link, thank you!


----------

